# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Toyotomi] Πρόβλημα σε κλιματιστικό  TOYOTOMI 9000 btu

## droum

Στο κλιματιστικό TOYOTOMI 9000 btu απλο που έχει ενας φίλος μου και θέλω να τον 
βοηθήσω να το επισκευάσει κάνει το εξείς που είδα και εγώ.
Στην θέρμανση ακούω τα ρελέ της πλακέτας να οπλίζουν, η έξω μονάδα ξεκινά και
μετά απο 5-7 δευτερόλεπτα τα ρελέ ξεκουμπόνουν και σταματά, μετά από αρκετά λεπτά ξεκινά
πάλι και τα ίδια.Κάνει αυτό το πράγμα συνέχεια.
Έβγαλα την πλακέτα και οπτικά δε βλέπω κάτι.Έβγαλα και τα αισθητήρια θερμοκρασίας 
χώρου και σερπαντίνας αλλά ωμικά δε βγάζω άκρη.Επειδή η πλακέτα έχει 80€ υπάρχει
κατι άλλο να δω πριν την αγοράσω και δεν φταίει αυτό.

----------


## DIATHERM

ρηξε μια ματια στον πυκνωτη. βρησκετε στην εξωτερικη μοναδα... 
στην ψυξη δουλευει κανονικα..?

----------


## aris285

Φιλε μου δες αν λειτουργει στην ψυξη οπως λεει και ο Ανδρεας και πες μας. μαλον δεν ειναι η πλακετα.

----------


## droum

Επειδη το μηχανημα ειναι εκτος Αθηνων θα το δω το σαββατο εαν δουλευει στη ψυξη.
Παντος ψαχνοντας την πλακετα ειδα οτι εχει ενα ρελε ισχυος με 1no επαφη που στελνει
 ταση στον συμπιεστη και τα υπολοιπα 5 ρελε μικροτερης ισχυος, ειναι 3 για την ταχυτητα
του  ανεμιστηρα μεσα, 1 για επιλογη ψυξη-θερμανση και 1 για τον ενεμιστηρα εξω.
Υπαρχει τροπος να μετρησω τα δυο αισθητηρια θερμοκρασιας της σερμπαντινας και του 
χωρου ωμικα.Εχουν πανω μια σημανση που γραφει 15Κ το ενα και 20Κ το αλλο.
Εαν αφορα ωμικη αντισταση,οντως δειχνουν εκτος κυκλωματος τις αντιστοιχες ωμικες
αντιστασεις των 15 και 20 ΚΩ.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ενταξει;
Επισης το ενα καλωδιο που παει στον συμπιεστη περναει μεσα απο ενα Π ενος μετασχηματιστη
και λογικα πρεπει να βλεπει για υπερενταση.
Δυο λευκα καλωδια που γραφουν FUT1 τι μπορει να ειναι;
Παντος και αδειο απο φρεον να ηταν, λογικα δε το βλεπει οποτε θα δουλευε χωρις απoδοση.
Δε βλεπω αλλα αισθητηρια, οποτε τι προστασιες αλλες μπορει να εχει το συστημα;
Συγνωμη για τον μεγαλο ογκο των αποριων αλλα το ΠΑΛΕΥΩ μπας και το φτιαξω...

----------


## DIATHERM

μπορει να εχει ηλεκτρονικη βαλβιδα πιεσης το μηχανιμα και να ελεγχει απο εκει την πιεση του φρεον...
βγαλε ωμος και καμια φωτο το εξωτερικο μηχανιμα γιατι, καλα οσα λες αλλα εαν δεν δουμε και κατι πως θα μπορεσουμε να σεβοηθησουμε  παραπανω...
οσο για τα θερμιστορ η ωμικη τους πρεπει να ειναι απ'οτι ειχα μετρησει 38,4 με 40 Ω εαν θυμαμαι καλα και αυτες οι τιμες ειναι κατω απο 35 βαθμους 
κατακαλοκαιρο
οποτε οσο τα θερμενεις η ψυχεις αλλαζει η τιμη αυτη..
το Π ειναι αυτο που ελεγχει την πτωση τασης  με αποτελεσμα εαν εχει πτωση τασης να σου βγαλει error
Error  με λαμπακια δεν σου εχει βγαλει...? μολις σβησει ο συμπιεστης?

----------


## droum

Τα λαμπακια μενουν ως εχει,δηλαδη το RUN και το HEAT ειναι on σαν να λειτουργη το μηχανημα.
Η ωμικη αντισταση που λες ειναι μετρημενη πανω στην πλακετα η εκτος;

----------


## DIATHERM

εκτος παντα!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε αυτά τα 5 - 7 δευτερόλεπτα όταν ξεκινά η μονάδα (και μέχρι να ξεκουμπώσουν τα ρελέ). Έβαλες καμιά αμπεροτσιμπίδα να μετρήσεις τι γίνεται με την εκκίνηση και αν "προλαβάινει " να πηγαίνει στην κανονική λειτουργία? Για να δούμε τι παίζεται εκεί

Πιο πολύ το μήνυμα του Ανδρέα στέκει για πυκνωτή (πρόβλημα) στο μήνυμα #2 . 
Εκείνο το Π πρέπει να είναι αισθητήρας έντασης και σε συνεργασία με την πλακέτα αν δει ότι για προκαθορισμένο χρόνο και λόγο δεν είναι λογικές οι "τιμές" της έντασης (π.χ. μη κανονικής έναρξης λειτουργίας ) διακόπτει το όλο σύστημα.
.

----------


## droum

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια.Το σάββατο θα πάω από εκεί και θα το δοκιμάσω οπότε θα έχω νέα.
Θα το βάλω σε mode TEST οπότε αυτόματα βγάζει εκτός λειτουργείας τα αισθητήρια θερμοκρασίας
και θα δω έτσι εάν φταίνε.
Μετά σε λειτουργεία ψύξη και έτσι θα έχω συνολική εικόνα του τι συμβαίνει.
Φίλε Πέτρο συμφωνώ μαζί σου και θα κάνω την αμπερομέτρηση στην εκκίνηση για να έχω
εικόνα και για αυτό.
Αλλά εάν πάει κανονικά στην ψύξη δε θα φταίει αυτό.

----------


## droum

Τελικά κατάφερα να κάνω δοκιμή (γιατί πλέον την πλακέτα την χάλασα δοκιμάζοντας με εξωτερική τάση 12vdc τα ρελεδάκια πάνω στην πλακέτα και κάτι έκαψα) και είδα δίνοντας τάση στο συμπιεστή να πάει στα 22Α και να παραμένει εκεί.Ανεβαίνω στη μονάδα έξω αλλάζω τον πυκνωτή των 25μf με άλλον και κάνοντας δοκιμή πάει στην εκκίνηση 22Α και αμέσως μετά στα 1,2Α οπότε ειμαστε οκ.
Τώρα θα δοκιμάσω να επισκευάσω την πλακέτα αλλιώς θα πάρω καινούργια να τελιώνω.
Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια...
Να είστε πάντα καλά..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> γιατί πλέον την πλακέτα την χάλασα δοκιμάζοντας με εξωτερική τάση 12vdc τα ρελεδάκια πάνω στην πλακέτα και κάτι έκαψα


Δημήτρη θα φας "πρόστιμο" από Ανδρέα που ήθελε να σε προλάβει για το καλό σου στο μήνυμα #7

----------


## DIATHERM

Eiπες οτι στην εκκινηση τραβαει 22Α?
εισαι σηγουρος...? μετρησες σωστα...?
γιατι εαν τραβηξε 22 αμπερ ωπος λες επρεπε να σου ρηξει την ασφαλεια, ενα 9αρι κλιματιστικο στο max της λειτουργειας του δουλευει 4,5-5 Α!!
τι χρωματος καλωδιο εβαλες μεσα στην αμπεροτσιμπιδα..? το κοκκινο-ροζ?

----------


## FILMAN

Στην εκκίνηση είπε ότι τράβηξε τα 22Α. Και Β10Α ασφάλεια (που είναι η πλέον ευαίσθητη) να είχε, θέλει από 30 ως 50Α για να πέσει.

----------


## DIATHERM

μα και παλυ ειναι πολλα τα αμπερ που τραβηξε στην εκκινηση για  9αρι κλιματιστικο!!
Ας μας πει που εκανε την μετρηση και ειδε αυτην την τιμη...
τι μετρησες?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι πολλά για ρεύμα εκκινήσεως.

----------


## droum

Την μέτρηση την έκανα με αμπεροτσιμπίδα και η τιμή που έδειχνε για τα 3 με 4 sec μέχρι να κόψη η προστασία
ήταν 22Α.Με την αλλαγή του πυκνωτή έκανε εκκίνηση στα 22Α για περίπου 1 sec και αμέσως μετά πήγε στο
1 με 1,5Α.Η ασφάλεια ήταν 16Α κατηγορίας c δηλαδή για κινητήρες.Πολύ καλή εγκατάσταση.Τελικά έβαλα την
καινούργια κάρτα και δεν δούλευε και αυτή.Για να μην σας ζαλίζω αλλά για να το έχετε και εσείς υπόψιν σας
στην κλέμα που έρχετε η τάση από το φις και η διανομή προς την κάρτα και το ρελέ ισχύος από την πίσω μεριά έχει
θερμοασφάλεια που συνδέεται μέσω δύο λευκών καλωδίων που στο σχέδιο του μηχανήματος συμβολίζονται με την
ορολογία FUT1 και FUT2.Αυτά με την σειρά τους δίνουν τα 220V στο μετασχηματιστή για να δώση την χαμηλή τάση
για την κάρτα.Επειδή δεν είχα άλλη την γεφύρωσα και θα πάρω άλλη να την αλλάξω.
Αμέσως το μηχάνημα πήρε μπροστά και εργάζεται κανονικά. 
Αυτά τα νέα και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## FILMAN

Πληροφοριακά η συγκεκριμένη ασφάλεια (C16A), για να πέσει, θα έπρεπε το μοτέρ στην εκκίνηση να ξεπερνάει σίγουρα τα 80Α, ίσως και τα 160Α.

----------

